# Hiiiiii! dying to have overseas friends in HK!



## LHC (Dec 26, 2010)

hi 

I'm Duncan, local Hong Kong people. dying to have overseas friends in Hong Kong. Sorry about my worse english,,haha 


Can you add me as friend? 





or if you need any help, feel free to ask me!!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Maybe people are generally fearful of needy people or more likely needy men. Tell the people more about yourself and what you enjoy doing. JW


----------

